

Ask PG: Do you have any plans to record/livestream future demo days? - johnndege

It would be interesting to see the demos of companies that launch.
======
pg
I don't think we would ever stream them, because a lot of the startups say
things to investors that they wouldn't want to publish to the world-- e.g.
about how they plan to beat their competitors. It might be interesting to
record them and publish them later. But so far we haven't had time for such
refinements. This was the first time we even had a sound system.

